# So proud of my boy!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And you have every right to gloat about that, and this is the place for it too! Congrats!


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Super cool! Congratulations!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats ^^


----------



## Siren (Jul 20, 2014)

He looks like a very cute tidy jumper! Well done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZLund (Aug 8, 2014)

I do so LOVE to see the Thoroughbreds rehabed (rescued) off the track by forever homes. Good for you!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome, great job!!!


----------



## megs93 (Aug 21, 2014)

He's gorgeous! Nothing better than a good-looking thoroughbred


----------

